# Maldini e Massara: firma mercoledì.



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2022)

Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maldini e Massara metteranno nero su bianco domani nella giornata di mercoledì.
Oggi è stata trovata l'intesa con la società, ma le firme arriveranno mercoledì.

*Daniele Longo: "Le firme arriveranno nei prossimi giorni, prima del 1 luglio. Probabilmente in concomitanza con l'annuncio di Origi, o poco prima. Non ci sono dubbi sul rinnovo, ma indubbiamente qualcosa non sta andando nel verso giusto. L'incontro con Cardinale non è stato risolutivo. Situazione che poteva essere gestita meglio.
Conferme sulle notizie di Schira per quel che riguarda la natura del rinnovo, ma le firme è inutile aspettarle oggi."*

----------------------

Notizie precedenti

Schira: Maldini e Massara hanno rinnovato fino al 2024 con opzione fino al 2025. L'accordo è cosa fatta. Annuncio e firma nelle prossime ore.

Repubblica:

- firmato un biennale fino al 2024 con opzione per il 2025, annuncio tra qualche ora, probabilmente dopo Origi
- Gazidis ha fatto sapere che lascerà a novembre per motivi personali
- ultima parola per il mercato estivo a Gazidis e Elliott
- bilancio 2022 in chiusura a -40/-50M


----------



## danjr (28 Giugno 2022)

Firme mercoledì o al massimo giovedì!


----------



## Swaitak (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maldini e Massara metteranno nero su bianco domani nella giornata di mercoledì.
> Oggi è stata trovata l'intesa con la società, ma le firme arriveranno mercoledì.
> 
> ----------------------
> ...


il gioco dell'estate


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maldini e Massara metteranno nero su bianco domani nella giornata di mercoledì.
> Oggi è stata trovata l'intesa con la società, ma le firme arriveranno mercoledì.
> 
> ----------------------
> ...



Difficile davvero commentare una situazione del genere.


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maldini e Massara metteranno nero su bianco domani nella giornata di mercoledì.
> Oggi è stata trovata l'intesa con la società, ma le firme arriveranno mercoledì.
> 
> ----------------------
> ...


Ormai io voglio l'all in, andiamo direttamente fino a giovedì 30.


----------



## Giek (28 Giugno 2022)

Di settimana prossima


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maldini e Massara metteranno nero su bianco domani nella giornata di mercoledì.
> *Oggi è stata trovata l'intesa con la società,* ma le firme arriveranno mercoledì.
> 
> ----------------------
> ...



Quale sarebbe l’intesa?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe l’intesa?



Quella delle news già riportate, è slittata solo la firma. Secondo notizie eh... poi se devo dire quello che penso... mah...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maldini e Massara metteranno nero su bianco domani nella giornata di mercoledì.
> Oggi è stata trovata l'intesa con la società, ma le firme arriveranno mercoledì.
> 
> ----------------------
> ...


Vediamo come va a finire… sono sconcertato per come è andata questa storia del rinnovo… tutti questi misteri, questo modus operandi criptico e indecifrabile, è troppo chiedere una proprietà con una faccia?


----------



## jacky (28 Giugno 2022)

Imbarazzo puro
Tutti pessimi 
Quando si formano le squadrine in una società come la nostra andrebbero tutti presi a calci in c…


----------



## jacky (28 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vediamo come va a finire… sono sconcertato per come è andata questa storia del rinnovo… tutti questi misteri, questo modus operandi criptico e indecifrabile, è troppo chiedere una proprietà con una faccia?


Sta cosa che Maldini Massara (e forse pure Pioli) vadano a braccetto è patetica
Inaccettabile per una società come il Milan
Vergognosa
Non siamo a scuola, ognuno pensi per se


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quella delle news già riportate, è slittata solo la firma. Secondo notizie eh... poi se devo dire quello che penso... mah...



Quello che pensi tu lo pensiamo tutti.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maldini e Massara metteranno nero su bianco domani nella giornata di mercoledì.
> Oggi è stata trovata l'intesa con la società, ma le firme arriveranno mercoledì.
> 
> ----------------------
> ...


Si devono vergognare.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2022)

Come minimo, domani Paolo si fratturerà un polso chiudendo la portiera dell'auto e non potrà firmare, me lo sento.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come minimo, domani Paolo si fratturerà un polso chiudendo la portiera dell'auto e non potrà firmare, me lo sento.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maldini e Massara metteranno nero su bianco domani nella giornata di mercoledì.
> Oggi è stata trovata l'intesa con la società, ma le firme arriveranno mercoledì.
> 
> ----------------------
> ...


Ho smesso da tempo di farmi prendere per i fondelli da questi.
Comunicazione 0.
Vergogna


----------



## jacky (28 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come minimo, domani Paolo si fratturerà un polso chiudendo la portiera dell'auto e non potrà firmare, me lo sento.


Eliott non lo vuole non è ancora chiaro?
In una società zero comunicazione come quella attuale quelle parole sono state peggio di uno tsunami
Si salveranno in calcio d’angolo solo per lo scudetto
A me questo modo di fare di Eliott al Milan piace. Poi dite tutto quel che volete. Ma chi sbaglia è out


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho smesso da tempo di farmi prendere per i fondelli da questi.
> Comunicazione 0.
> Vergogna


Percezione di non avere una proprietà e credo neanche una dirigenza. Davvero è una condizione imbarazzante che il tifoso del Milan non merita. Ti fanno passare la voglia.


----------



## Andris (28 Giugno 2022)

come si fa a dare l'ultima parola sul mercato ad uno che va via in autunno ?
a parte che Gazidis non ha più un ruolo centrale da quando si cura per il tumore, è la realtà inutile prendersi in giro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Sta cosa che Maldini Massara (e forse pure Pioli) vadano a braccetto è patetica
> Inaccettabile per una società come il Milan
> Vergognosa
> Non siamo a scuola, ognuno pensi per se


Situazione grottesca… se domani non ci sono firme ufficiali chiudiamo tutto…


----------



## Igniorante (28 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Eliott non lo vuole non è ancora chiaro?
> In una società zero comunicazione come quella attuale quelle parole sono state peggio di uno tsunami
> Si salveranno in calcio d’angolo solo per lo scudetto
> A me questo modo di fare di Eliott al Milan piace. Poi dite tutto quel che volete. Ma chi sbaglia è out



I primi da mandare a quel paese allora sono proprio questi rabbini e il loro comportamento da barboni.
Se ne fregano dei tifosi, della squadra, della nostra storia... Loro sono quelli che sbagliano di più.
A Maldini, Massara e Pioli possono solo accendergli ceri per tutta Casa Milan.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Eliott non lo vuole non è ancora chiaro?
> In una società zero comunicazione come quella attuale quelle parole sono state peggio di uno tsunami
> Si salveranno in calcio d’angolo solo per lo scudetto
> A me questo modo di fare di Eliott al Milan piace. Poi dite tutto quel che volete. Ma chi sbaglia è out



Sì, ho capito. Ne prendo atto. Non ho capito perché lo dici a me con tanta foga.

A me non piace. Anzi, mi fa proprio vomitare.

Io Elliott che solleva le CL ancora non l'ho visto.


----------



## danjr (28 Giugno 2022)

Come rovinare uno scudetto in meno di un mese. Grazie


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2022)

*Daniele Longo: "Le firme arriveranno nei prossimi giorni, prima del 1 luglio. Probabilmente in concomitanza con l'annuncio di Origi, o poco prima. Non ci sono dubbi sul rinnovo, ma indubbiamente qualcosa non sta andando nel verso giusto. L'incontro con Cardinale non è stato risolutivo. Situazione che poteva essere gestita meglio.
Conferme sulle notizie di Schira per quel che riguarda la natura del rinnovo, ma le firme è inutile aspettarle oggi."*


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Giugno 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Imbarazzo puro
> Tutti pessimi
> Quando si formano le squadrine in una società come la nostra andrebbero tutti presi a calci in c…


Ringraziamo tutti i santi che abbiamo lui in società...
Elliott ci metterebbe mario Draghi al posto suo..
Fin quanto c'è lui c'è un minimo di speranza di avere un cuore rossonero. 
Poi se ci siano "squadrine" in società può essere (ma ci credo poco sinceramente) come può essere che la stampa ci stia raccontando che ci sono ma è solo un modus operandi di questa proprietà che piaccia o meno. 
Poi cmq se ci fossero,mettiamo che come dici maldini e massara fanno "squadrine" li vuoi cacciare a calci nel c. Perché vogliono quello che tutti noi vogliamo?
Perché sai la squadra è di proprietà di Elliott/cardinale/olgettina di Arcore chiunque sia ,loro non li cacci a calci nel c. E preferire m-m fuori è puro sadomasochismo.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maldini e Massara metteranno nero su bianco domani nella giornata di mercoledì.
> Oggi è stata trovata l'intesa con la società, ma le firme arriveranno mercoledì.
> 
> *Daniele Longo: "Le firme arriveranno nei prossimi giorni, prima del 1 luglio. Probabilmente in concomitanza con l'annuncio di Origi, o poco prima. Non ci sono dubbi sul rinnovo, ma indubbiamente qualcosa non sta andando nel verso giusto. L'incontro con Cardinale non è stato risolutivo. Situazione che poteva essere gestita meglio.*
> ...


Ma chi vi dice che nn abbiano già firmato? possono aver firmato settimane fa e fare uscire il comunicato domani ..


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Ringraziamo tutti i santi che abbiamo lui in società...
> Elliott ci metterebbe mario Draghi al posto suo..
> Fin quanto c'è lui c'è un minimo di speranza di avere un cuore rossonero.
> Poi se ci siano "squadrine" in società può essere (ma ci credo poco sinceramente) come può essere che la stampa ci stia raccontando che ci sono ma è solo un modus operandi di questa proprietà che piaccia o meno.
> ...


Nel dubbio sempre dalla parte di Maldini.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maldini e Massara metteranno nero su bianco domani nella giornata di mercoledì.
> Oggi è stata trovata l'intesa con la società, ma le firme arriveranno mercoledì.
> 
> *Daniele Longo: "Le firme arriveranno nei prossimi giorni, prima del 1 luglio. Probabilmente in concomitanza con l'annuncio di Origi, o poco prima. Non ci sono dubbi sul rinnovo, ma indubbiamente qualcosa non sta andando nel verso giusto. L'incontro con Cardinale non è stato risolutivo. Situazione che poteva essere gestita meglio.
> ...



Maldini firmerà entro 24 ore, al massimo mesi cit.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nel dubbio sempre dalla parte di Maldini.


Che dove sta da un mese a questa parte? Io sto perdendo la pazienza con tutti, assenti e che se ne sbattono altamente. Gestione generale da mani nei capelli.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nel dubbio sempre dalla parte di Maldini.



Sempre.


----------



## danjr (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Daniele Longo: "Le firme arriveranno nei prossimi giorni, prima del 1 luglio. Probabilmente in concomitanza con l'annuncio di Origi, o poco prima. Non ci sono dubbi sul rinnovo, ma indubbiamente qualcosa non sta andando nel verso giusto. L'incontro con Cardinale non è stato risolutivo. Situazione che poteva essere gestita meglio.
> Conferme sulle notizie di Schira per quel che riguarda la natura del rinnovo, ma le firme è inutile aspettarle oggi."*


Questo per mesi ha dato per farti sia Botman che Sanches. Come tanti altri sia chiaro… la verità la sanno solo i diretti interessati


----------



## danjr (28 Giugno 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ma chi vi dice che nn abbiano già firmato? possono aver firmato settimane fa e fare uscire il comunicato domani ..


E che vantaggio traggono con i tifosi inferivi scusa? Il tifoso felice va a comprare le magliette, quello arrabbiato si arrabbia e basta


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nel dubbio sempre dalla parte di Maldini.


Sempre!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maldini e Massara metteranno nero su bianco domani nella giornata di mercoledì.
> Oggi è stata trovata l'intesa con la società, ma le firme arriveranno mercoledì.
> 
> *Daniele Longo: "Le firme arriveranno nei prossimi giorni, prima del 1 luglio. Probabilmente in concomitanza con l'annuncio di Origi, o poco prima. Non ci sono dubbi sul rinnovo, ma indubbiamente qualcosa non sta andando nel verso giusto. L'incontro con Cardinale non è stato risolutivo. Situazione che poteva essere gestita meglio.*
> ...


Vediamo cosa ci racconteranno.


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Giugno 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ma chi vi dice che nn abbiano già firmato? possono aver firmato settimane fa e fare uscire il comunicato domani ..


Vero lo credo anch'io, ma come scritto in altri post stiamo parlando di una società di calcio che vive dei suoi tifosi e non si può lasciare un intero popolo in un limbo di incertezza fino all'ultimo giorno solo perché si è riservati.
Puoi essere riservato per tutte le operazioni economiche,mercato,giornalisti e televisioni,ma quando si parla di una figura come Paolo Maldini,dove il 99% del suo popolo aspetta la sua conferma con ansia non puoi lasciare i tuoi tifosi in balia dei pettegolezzi e slitte da parte di tutti.
Lho scritto ieri
Ha già firmato per cui è solo formalità?
Mi fai incaxxare perché questo è fregarsene dei suoi tifosi,sarebbe bastato un nulla,un post,una dichiarazione, un rutto per dirci che si continua insieme. 
Non chiedo e non voglio sinceramente dei dirigenti che fanno inciuci con stampa e procuratori,ma una conferma su questa situazione la si poteva dare.
E forse per la prima volta in 40anni da tifoso del Milan sono incaxx... con Maldini. 
Forse qualcuno della proprietà ha imposto il silenzio assoluto per non sò quale motivo,clausole,accordi, per il passaggio di società?spero che sia così.
E lo sapremo sicuramente alla prima intervista di maldini dopo le firme.


----------



## cris (28 Giugno 2022)

Situazione grottesca


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maldini e Massara metteranno nero su bianco domani nella giornata di mercoledì.
> Oggi è stata trovata l'intesa con la società, ma le firme arriveranno mercoledì.
> 
> *Daniele Longo: "Le firme arriveranno nei prossimi giorni, prima del 1 luglio. Probabilmente in concomitanza con l'annuncio di Origi, o poco prima. Non ci sono dubbi sul rinnovo, ma indubbiamente qualcosa non sta andando nel verso giusto. L'incontro con Cardinale non è stato risolutivo. Situazione che poteva essere gestita meglio.
> ...


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nel dubbio sempre dalla parte di Maldini.


Il dubbio non c'è propio.
Il senso del mio post(non so se si è capito bene,a volte non mi capisco neanche io quando rileggo  )è capire come si può solo preferire un maldini fuori dalla società..


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Giugno 2022)

Questa storia del rinnovo dei vertici dell' area tecnica è stata gestita malissimo dalla società, sia per tempistiche che per modalità.Una società e proprietà che si comportano in questo modo nei confronti di due degli artefici principali della nostra rinascita non potrà mai avere il mio sostegno. Quando Maldini diceva nella famosa intervista alla Gazzetta dello sport che trovava irriguardoso che nessuno, nemmeno l' AD , era andato da loro a parlare del rinnovo indica quanta poca gratitudine e considerazione ci sia da parte di Eliott nei confronti di chi ha dovuto letteralmente fare le nozze con i fichi secchi per raggiungere un obiettivo che fino a 4 anni fa era insperato. Io non so come sia Cardinale e lo giudicherò per quello che farà ma spero davvero che Eliott prima o poi possa togliersi di torno di modo, si spera, da non essere più ostacolati. Dover combattere contro tutti è già difficile, se in più devi guardarti le spalle allora non va più bene.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Che dove sta da un mese a questa parte? Io sto perdendo la pazienza con tutti, assenti e che se ne sbattono altamente. Gestione generale da mani nei capelli.



Non so dove sta da un mese ma so che per tutta la vita è stato dalla parte del Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Il dubbio non c'è propio.
> Il senso del mio post(non so se si è capito bene,a volte non mi capisco neanche io quando rileggo  )è capire come si può solo preferire un maldini fuori dalla società..



Ogni tifoso può pensarla come crede. Per me Maldini - ripeto criticabile come tutti - non può essere accusato da un milanista di remare contro il Milan per favorire i suoi interessi personali.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non so dove sta da un mese ma so che per tutta la vita è stato dalla parte del Milan.


Se abbiamo vinto questo scudetto lo dobbiamo anche e soprattutto alla mentalità " vincente" impressa dal signor Maldini all' ambiente se è vero che, a dispetto di piani quinquennali di stampo sovietico da parte della corrente dell' AD, lui era quello che più premeva sull' acceleratore per vincere.Del resto lui ha attraversato due grandi cicli della nostra storia in cui è stato uno dei protagonisti indiscussi. Chi sa meglio di lui cos'è un vero vincente e milanista nell' animo?


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Questa storia del rinnovo dei vertici dell' area tecnica è stata gestita malissimo dalla società, sia per tempistiche che per modalità.Una società e proprietà che si comportano in questo modo nei confronti di due degli artefici principali della nostra rinascita non potrà mai avere il mio sostegno. Quando Maldini diceva nella famosa intervista alla Gazzetta dello sport che trovava irriguardoso che nessuno, nemmeno l' AD , era andato da loro a parlare del rinnovo indica quanta poca gratitudine e considerazione ci sia da parte di Eliott nei confronti di chi ha dovuto letteralmente fare le nozze con i fichi secchi per raggiungere un obiettivo che fino a 4 anni fa era insperato. Io non so come sia Cardinale e lo giudicherò per quello che farà ma spero davvero che Eliott prima o poi possa togliersi di torno di modo, si spera, da non essere più ostacolati. Dover combattere contro tutti è già difficile, se in più devi guardarti le spalle allora non va più bene.


È una situazione antipatica.
Ne possiamo uscire solo se Elliott e gazidis si mettono da parte ma non succederà perché quelle quote per il 30% e quei prestiti a quei tassi per noi sono una lama sulla gola.

Elliott cosa ci dovrebbe spiegare?
Perché non ha venduto a investcorp ma ha preferito Redbird alle sue condizioni?

Vuoi ti dica siamo suo ostaggio?
Non ce lo dirà mai.

Ma lo percepiremo da slitte e dinamiche come quella che stiamo vivendo.
Con Elliott il campo passerà sempre in secondo piano.
Sempre.

Con un +400 appena registrato e altri piani che porteranno altri utili a Elliott vuoi che freghi qualcosa se salta il mercato di rafforzamento?
Ma figurati.
Imbecilli noi che stiamo ad aspettare lavori calcistici quando le priorità sono oggi altre.
Questo non vuol dire non si farà mercato, lo si farà ma ci sono altre priorità.


Ora Maldini magari parlerà con Cardinale e programmaranno il nuovo corso ma Elliott è ancora la e la sua presenza , come i soldi prestati , è scomoda.


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ogni tifoso può pensarla come crede. Per me Maldini - ripeto criticabile come tutti - non può essere accusato da un milanista di remare contro il Milan per favorire i suoi interessi personali.


This!!


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2022)

Visto le rimostranze, mettiamo un po' le cose in chiaro.

Lasciamo perdere i nomi.

La gestione del club è compito dell'AD.

In toto.

Poi mettiamo da parte gombloddismih e quant'altro.

Non sta al DT/DS comunicare un evento di questo genere.

Primo, perché non gli spetta, secondo, perché è parte in causa.

Starebbe a chi gestisce la comunicazione, che di nuovo dipende dall'AD.

Mi sembra evidente che la mancanza è dell'AD. Se non ha sbagliato lui, dovrebbe far dimettere il dipendente responsabile.

Mi sembra evidente che all'AD non interessa tale questione (forse perché sa già che se ne dovrà andare). E forse nemmeno alla proprietà attuale. La proprietà che subentra magari nemmeno sa che è buona norma comunicare. E forse il DT/DS si mostra reticente proprio per far capire alla platea che razza di gestione esiste attualmente.

Questo dà lo spessore dei personaggi.


----------



## numero 3 (28 Giugno 2022)

Primo luglio a reti unificate, conferenza stampa di Maldini e Massara, annuncio di un rinnovo triennale in più a sorpresa verranno annunciati i nuovi acquisti, Origi, Adli, Milinkovic-Savic, Chiesa , CDK, Sanches e in diretta dell'Arizona verrà anche annunciato il segreto dell'area 51


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sport Mediaset, Maldini e Massara metteranno nero su bianco domani nella giornata di mercoledì.
> Oggi è stata trovata l'intesa con la società, ma le firme arriveranno mercoledì.
> 
> *Daniele Longo: "Le firme arriveranno nei prossimi giorni, prima del 1 luglio. Probabilmente in concomitanza con l'annuncio di Origi, o poco prima. Non ci sono dubbi sul rinnovo, ma indubbiamente qualcosa non sta andando nel verso giusto. L'incontro con Cardinale non è stato risolutivo. Situazione che poteva essere gestita meglio.*
> ...


e anche oggi firmano domani, insomma, mah. 

p.s. per gazidis sono l'unica a cui dispiacerebbe ?


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Giugno 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Primo luglio a reti unificate, conferenza stampa di Maldini e Massara, annuncio di un rinnovo triennale in più a sorpresa verranno annunciati i nuovi acquisti, Origi, Adli, Milinkovic-Savic, Chiesa , CDK, Sanches e in diretta dell'Arizona verrà anche annunciato il segreto dell'area 51


E ti svegli tutto sudato...


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Visto le rimostranze, mettiamo un po' le cose in chiaro.
> 
> Lasciamo perdere i nomi.
> 
> ...


Perfetto.

C'è chi sogna mercato e gloria e poi c'è chi si mette in tasca 400 mln e altri programma di ottenerne.

Sai che gliene frega se saltano Sanches e bootman ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Visto le rimostranze, mettiamo un po' le cose in chiaro.
> 
> Lasciamo perdere i nomi.
> 
> ...


Hai riassunto bene la situazione. Purtroppo per il tifoso questa situazione resta comunque snervante, io da tifoso francamente provo una sensazione di smarrimento mai provata in precedenza, neanche nel periodo delle polpette di Galliani e dei suoi viaggi enogastronomici. Non è neanche questione di campagna rafforzamento, quello passa in secondo piano. È che percepisci chiaramente che a questi del Milan non frega niente.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> E che vantaggio traggono con i tifosi inferivi scusa? Il tifoso felice va a comprare le magliette, quello arrabbiato si arrabbia e basta


Quella del tifoso arrabbiato è una leggenda. 
Le maglie celebrative dello scudetto sono continuamente esaurite. Non riescono a farne di nuove che già sono esaurite. 

Per non parlare della campagna abbonamenti che ha già superato i 30 mila da un pezzo ormai.









Milan: boom abbonamento. 30.000 tessere vendute.



Tuttosport: boom abbonamenti venduti in casa Milan. Siamo a quota 30.000. A oggi si andrà avanti il più possibile, ma è evidente che a un certo punto la campagna abbonamenti verrà chiusa per poter consentire al club di poter gestire un buon nu- mero di posti da mettere in vendita partita per...





www.milanworld.net





Mi dispiace ragazzi ma non è vera questa cosa, il tifoso milanista è felice e fiducioso come non mai. Diciamo che sono inc tanti di questo forum, che è un altro discorso.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hai riassunto bene la situazione. Purtroppo per il tifoso questa situazione resta comunque snervante, io da tifoso francamente provo una sensazione di smarrimento mai provata in precedenza, neanche nel periodo delle polpette di Galliani e dei suoi viaggi enogastronomici. Non è neanche questione di campagna rafforzamento, quello passa in secondo piano. È che percepisci chiaramente che a questi del Milan non frega niente.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> 
> C'è chi sogna mercato e gloria e poi c'è chi si mette in tasca 400 mln e altri programma di ottenerne.
> 
> Sai che gliene frega se saltano Sanches e bootman ?



"Ma guarda te 'sti pellegrini che sono andati a vincere lo scudetto ... FDP testardi, e ora che diamine ci inventiamo."


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "Ma guarda te 'sti pellegrini che sono andati a vincere lo scudetto ... FDP testardi, e ora che diamine ci inventiamo."


Gira su youtube un video di Paul Singer a bordo campo, con tutti i tifosi che festeggiavano intorno… lui con una espressione nauseata, schifata e infastidita… checchè se ne dica basta questo per capire che questa gente prova emozione e trasporto solo quando gli passano delle banconote davanti agli occhi.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Visto le rimostranze, mettiamo un po' le cose in chiaro.
> 
> Lasciamo perdere i nomi.
> 
> ...


Brutto biglietto da visita se non sanno neanche che pesce pigliare. Insomma, vanverano di "media company" e sono invischiati in decine di partecipate sportive e non saprebbero comunicare? 

Secondo me ragazzi ci stiamo facendo un sacco di film fantascentifici. Poi ognuno é libero di pensarla come vuole, ma se si fa lo sforzo di non tener conto di quella famosa intervista (perché capitano?), tutto assume più senso.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Brutto biglietto da visita se non sanno neanche che pesce pigliare. Insomma, vanverano di "media company" e sono invischiati in decine di partecipate sportive e non saprebbero comunicare?
> 
> Secondo me ragazzi ci stiamo facendo un sacco di film fantascentifici. Poi ognuno é libero di pensarla come vuole, ma se si fa lo sforzo di non tener conto di quella famosa intervista (perché capitano?), tutto assume più senso.



Amico carissimo, lo so che è dura da accettare. Ma stando il più possibile superpartes e citando i fatti, questo è il resoconto.

Non è stato comunicato niente a meno di un giorno dalla scadenza della parte dirigenziale più importante del club, parte che ci ha appena portato uno scudetto dopo 11 anni di astinenza, facendo tra l'altro accattonaggio di giocatori.

Tutto quello che sappiamo è dato dalle schizofreniche ed inquinate informazioni di soggetti incompetenti e viscidi.

Tutto ciò è disgustoso, inaccettabile e pure criminale, visto il blasone dell'AC Milan 1899.

Anche se firmano, l'episodio rimane. Qui siamo a livelli di scadenti serie televisive per casalinghe annoiate.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico carissimo, lo so che è dura da accettare. Ma stando il più possibile superpartes e citando i fatti, questo è il resoconto.
> 
> Non è stato comunicato niente a meno di un giorno dalla scadenza della parte dirigenziale più importante del club, parte che ci ha appena portato uno scudetto dopo 11 anni di astinenza, facendo tra l'altro accattonaggio di giocatori.
> 
> ...


Capisco cosa vuoi dire, per tutti i fratelli che seguono il Milan assiduamente come noi può stonare tantissimo questo modo di fare, nulla da dire.

A me però le ricostruzioni che fanno i giornali mi piegano in due dalle risate. Oltre al budget mediano si sono inventati il contratto regalo di compleanno ahah, ma si può?!
"Maldini compie gli anni domenica, dai che usiamo il compleanno per allungare il brodo! Tanto c'è ancora tempo! Sennò non abbiamo di cosa scrivere..."  

Ognuno ha la sua pazienza su certe cose, lo capisco, però possiamo dire che le speculazioni fatte fin'ora sono esilaranti e fanno capire che parlano letteralmente a vanvera? Guarda solo Schira questo pomeriggio.

Tra un po' leggeremo pure che piatto ha ordinato Maldini, di che colore ha i calzini e quanto ci mette a pettinarsi. Talmente dettagliati questi articoli che mi chiedo se la firma sia quella di Paolo, ma poi ricordo improvvisamente in che mondo siamo e mi tranquillizzo subito


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico carissimo, lo so che è dura da accettare. Ma stando il più possibile superpartes e citando i fatti, questo è il resoconto.
> 
> Non è stato comunicato niente a meno di un giorno dalla scadenza della parte dirigenziale più importante del club, parte che ci ha appena portato uno scudetto dopo 11 anni di astinenza, facendo tra l'altro accattonaggio di giocatori.
> 
> ...


Un mese terribile. 
Una lotta interna al Milan tra le forze del bene e quelle del male.

Ma il dramma è che i soldi li mette la forza del male.

Solo Cardinale può sciogliere determinati dubbi.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa vuoi dire, per tutti i fratelli che seguono il Milan assiduamente come noi può stonare tantissimo questo modo di fare, nulla da dire.
> 
> A me però le ricostruzioni che fanno i giornali mi piegano in due dalle risate. Oltre al budget mediano si sono inventati il contratto regalo di compleanno ahah, ma si può?!
> "Maldini compie gli anni domenica, dai che usiamo il compleanno per allungare il brodo! Tanto c'è ancora tempo! Sennò non abbiamo di cosa scrivere..."
> ...


Fondamentale la penso come te ma gli screzi interni al Milan, purtroppo per noi, si rivelano poi sempre come fondati.


----------



## Giofa (29 Giugno 2022)

Io andrò controcorrente ma io sono molto incavolato con Maldini. Proprio perché ci credo che ha il Milan nel cuore avrebbe dovuto fare chiarezza. Non credo l'ultima intervista fosse concordata con la proprietà, bastava rilasciarne una parlando, anche in modo generico, del mercato e delle prospettive, avrebbe rasserenato l'ambiente. Se invece col 30 chiude a maggior ragione poteva farlo sapere.
Le proprietà passano, i Maldini restano, almeno nei cuori, quindi da lui mi sarei aspettato più chiarezza


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quella del tifoso arrabbiato è una leggenda.
> Le maglie celebrative dello scudetto sono continuamente esaurite. Non riescono a farne di nuove che già sono esaurite.
> 
> Per non parlare della campagna abbonamenti che ha già superato i 30 mila da un pezzo ormai.
> ...


Non tutti i tifosi hanno la curiosità di approfondire determinati dinamiche .
Del resto basti guardare quelli dell'inter che vivono nell'isola che non c'è. 
Quella della seconda stella a destra....

Delle volte l'ignoranza aiuta.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fondamentale la penso come te ma gli screzi interni al Milan, purtroppo per noi, si rivelano poi sempre come fondati.


Beh certo, uno scrive Ziyech quasi fatta e l'altro scrive che è impossibile. Per non farsi mancare nulla si alternano pure, uno prende i giorni pari e l'altro quelli dispari. Non sbagliano mai. Poi però ci dimentichiamo che sono 10 giorni che secondo loro arriverà la firma di Paolo, poi però con "Pinto Pallino" a cinque giorni dalla scadenza c'era lui.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un mese terribile.
> Una lotta interna al Milan tra le forze del bene e quelle del male.
> 
> Ma il dramma è che i soldi li mette la forza del male.
> ...



Fratello, le uniche cose che possiamo fare sono manifestare sul forum, ma soprattutto, cercare di partecipare emotivamente, ognuno come meglio sa fare, pregando per il futuro della nostra creatura.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Io andrò controcorrente ma io sono molto incavolato con Maldini. Proprio perché ci credo che ha il Milan nel cuore avrebbe dovuto fare chiarezza. Non credo l'ultima intervista fosse concordata con la proprietà, bastava rilasciarne una parlando, anche in modo generico, del mercato e delle prospettive, avrebbe rasserenato l'ambiente. Se invece col 30 chiude a maggior ragione poteva farlo sapere.
> Le proprietà passano, i Maldini restano, almeno nei cuori, quindi da lui mi sarei aspettato più chiarezza


É chiaro che se tutto é tranquillo Maldini sta facendo una mega cappellata, perché prima avvelena i pozzi e poi se ne scappa a Ibiza.

Ma se la situazione in societá è tutt’altro che tranquilla, ben ha fatto Paolo a mettere le carte sul tavolo e ora a stare zitto.

Non so quale dei due casi sperare che sia vero.

Nel primo caso, va tutto bene, ma Maldini é un Pirla.
Nel secondo caso, Maldini bravo, ma situazione disastrosa.

Diaciamo che la 2 forse con Cardinale si risolve, la 1 invece resterebbe, quindi speriamo nella 2?


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Visto le rimostranze, mettiamo un po' le cose in chiaro.
> 
> Lasciamo perdere i nomi.
> 
> ...


Applausi!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Beh certo, uno scrive Ziyech quasi fatta e l'altro scrive che è impossibile. Per non farsi mancare nulla si alternano pure, uno prende i giorni pari e l'altro quelli dispari. Non sbagliano mai. Poi però ci dimentichiamo che sono 10 giorni che secondo loro arriverà la firma di Paolo, poi però con "Pinto Pallino" a cinque giorni dalla scadenza c'era lui.


Beh guarda, io il calciomercato sul Milan nemmeno lo seguo più. 
Le notizie le leggo ma le prendo con le pinze .


Basti guardare orogi che danno in arrivo da un mese ,ma è arrivato a piedi e a nuoto?

Ridicoli.
Io mi vergognerei a fare queste figure barbine. 
Ci fosse ancora mai dire gol col suo epico ipse dixit sai che risate?


----------



## Viulento (29 Giugno 2022)

dai che manca poco!!

il Garante con i suoi 3 colpi top in arrivo!!!

speriamo non siamo tre colpi nel didietro pero'.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É chiaro che se tutto é tranquillo Maldini sta facendo una mega cappellata, perché prima avvelena i pozzi e poi se ne scappa a Ibiza.
> 
> Ma se la situazione in societá è tutt’altro che tranquilla, ben ha fatto Paolo a mettere le carte sul tavolo e ora a stare zitto.
> 
> ...


Se Paolo parla lo fa per esprimere un malumore che parte da lontano,dalla vicenda Ragnick.Evidentemente ha voluto mandare un messaggio ai naviganti Red Bird ed Eliott: per vincere ci vuole ambizione sportiva.Senza quella, tornare a primeggiare in Europa e competere per lo scudetto, non sarà possibile. Paolo quando parla è il Milan e bisognerebbe dare più fiducia alla storia del Milan rispetto a questi avvoltoi di Wall Street.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> dai che manca poco!!
> 
> il Garante con i suoi 3 colpi top in arrivo!!!
> 
> speriamo non siamo tre colpi nel didietro pero'.


Quei tre colpi nel popò ve li ha inferti a Reggio la sua creatura


----------



## Viulento (29 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quei tre colpi nel popò ve li ha inferti a Reggio la sua creatura


addiruttura non sarei milanista se non mi appecoro a maldini?

vedremo a fine mercato se avrai il didietro farcito o no.

stay tuned.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Giugno 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> addiruttura non sarei milanista se non mi appecoro a maldini?
> 
> vedremo a fine mercato se avrai il didietro farcito o no.
> 
> stay tuned.


Puoi stare appecoronato con chi vuoi per quanto mi riguarda.Vedo code di paglia lunghe km.Vedrai che godrai come a Reggio anche quest' annoAnala


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quella del tifoso arrabbiato è una leggenda.
> Le maglie celebrative dello scudetto sono continuamente esaurite. Non riescono a farne di nuove che già sono esaurite.
> 
> Per non parlare della campagna abbonamenti che ha già superato i 30 mila da un pezzo ormai.
> ...


Vediamo come sarà fiducioso tra due giorni senza Maldini


----------



## kipstar (29 Giugno 2022)

Situazione che non comprendo. Francamente strana per un club campione in carica......che non fa altro che alimentare malumori.....che non ci sarebbero dovuti essere dopo questo campionato.

Stiamo a vedere che succede. Anche perché la narrazione e' varia quindi aspettiamo ....tanto ormai domani è il 30......


Imho


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Se Paolo parla lo fa per esprimere un malumore che parte da lontano,dalla vicenda Ragnick.Evidentemente ha voluto mandare un messaggio ai naviganti Red Bird ed Eliott: per vincere ci vuole ambizione sportiva.Senza quella, tornare a primeggiare in Europa e competere per lo scudetto, non sarà possibile. Paolo quando parla è il Milan e bisognerebbe dare più fiducia alla storia del Milan rispetto a questi avvoltoi di Wall Street.


Non sto parlando di quando ha rilasciato l’intervist. Sto parlando del Mese in cui é stato zitto.

Se nell’intervista dici che tu firmi se c’é un progetto che abbia l’ambizione di competere e poi non firmi, stando zitto dai ai tifosi il messaggio “non vogliamo competere”, nel momento in cui l’Inter prende Lukaku e la Juve Pogba.

Quindi o la cosa é vera e Maldini fa bene a denununciarla con interviste o silenzi.
oppure la cosa non é vera e allora non puoi lasciare quell’intervista li da sola senza nessuna dichiarazione successiva.

Vedremo se dopo la firma arriverá dicendo “non c’é nessun problema,merenderemo quello che serve per crescere ulteriormente” (e allora é un pirla). O dirá “resto nonostante le risposte sul mercato che ho ricevuto siano insufficienti e deludenti.mResto nonostante quello che ho detto un mese fa perché penso che per il bene del Milan sia meglio che resti comunque” .


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Giugno 2022)

Stanno aspettando che arrivi l'inchiostro dalla Cina, ci sono problemi con il transito via Russia


----------



## Tobi (29 Giugno 2022)

Io se oggi non vedo sta benedetta firma chiudo e vedrò alla prima di campionato con chi ci presentiamo. Stare qui ogni giorno a refreshare il nulla ha esaurito la mia pazienza. Si vergognassero tutti, compresi Maldini e Massara perché non si può pensare nel 2022 di avere questo atteggiamento da silenzio tombale. Può essere una strategia condivisibile in chiave di mercato ma su tutto il resto no. È stato un Epic Fail clamoroso da parte di tutti


----------



## Devil man (29 Giugno 2022)




----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Giugno 2022)

Una barzelletta. Io comunque resto
Convinto che a questo punto non facciano annunci e se la giochino con “ehhhhhh da settimane tutto rizoltoh!1!” Con i soliti leccapiedi servi del padrone tipo Suma a reggere il gioco


----------

